# Gang Garrison 2



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Gang Garrison 2

What is Gang Garrison 2? A 2-D Demake of Team Fortress 2.
Is it good? Yessir.
Are all the TF2 characters and abilities in it? Yep.
Why do you play this? Saving up for TF2 PC >_>

Great game. Me, Andy, Ryan, Garret, and Niko (i think) play it.
Garrett showed it to me.

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't play Gang Garrison, I've heard of it though xP .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

oic.

I might start a TBT clan for it, it's addicting and awesome ;3


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 2, 2009)

i play it constantly. then i play TF2 at my cousins.

i was just actually about to make a topic for it.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Gang Garrison 2
> 
> What is Gang Garrison 2? A 2-D Demake of Team Fortress 2.
> Is it good? Yessir.
> ...


i found out about it in garretts sig.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Gang Garrison 2
> 
> What is Gang Garrison 2? A 2-D Demake of Team Fortress 2.
> Is it good? Yessir.
> ...


woops double post/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> i play it constantly. then i play TF2 at my cousins.
> 
> i was just actually about to make a topic for it.


Lucky, I can't wait til I get birthday money for TF2.

Actually, I have the money now... But I just want more atm.

And srs?


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah. ive been playing it for like 5 days


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been playing it for a few weeks..

It's addicting @_@


----------



## Duckie (Aug 2, 2009)

o_o"
Never heard of it.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

It sucks. Too laggy, and I can't even control my person with out teleporting around the screen.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> It sucks. Too laggy, and I can't even control my person with out teleporting around the screen.


Works fine for me.

You have a crappy computer then >_>


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why yes I do. But is it Mac compatible? /not fanboy

And lol, people are all of the sudden into TF2. ololol.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

It's an .exe ._.

Noticed that too


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahh, Gang Garrison.  I've been playing this game ever since a few months after the first one came out.  Great game for people who don't own Tee Aff Too




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> And lol, people are all of the sudden into TF2. ololol.


I know right?  It used to be just me, Andy, a few other people.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Ahh, Gang Garrison.  I've been playing this game ever since a few months after the first one came out.  Great game for people who don't own Tee Aff Too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually into TF2 before I came here.  Even if it is Xbawx.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xbawcks version of TF2 doesn't count, hehehe.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


> - > Well lucky for me, I've got a plot to get a better PC, that may involve selling mah xbawx.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that means ditching Andy, Miranda, and Crash to join me, Niko, KingKombat, and Caleb.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

Hooray!! I got people to join :3 

I love TF2 but I also like a good 2D game once in awhile. 

@AverageSean Don't say something sucks if you can't even play it due to your crappy computer.  <_< 

I also got a lot of people to put "which TF2 class are you?" in their sig. :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Indeed.

We need a name
For the clan though :s


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I'll still be able to play xbawx. [:<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

have
An xbawcks too >_>

Just no working Live..


----------



## AndyB (Aug 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hooray!! I got people to join :3
> 
> I love TF2 but I also like a good 2D game once in awhile.
> 
> ...


Ok, I've played it, and I think it sucks.
It's a nice homage to TF2, but that's it really.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 2, 2009)

I play both pc and xbox versions of tf2. That gang garrison game is not as good.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

Meh, it's not good nor bad when it's not laggy. Just, meh.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's all it's trying to be as far as I can see, and that's all it will ever be.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> We need a name
> For the clan though :s


TF2 PC clan?  How will that work?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll have to download this tomorow.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I think they're talking about GG2. o.o


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GG2 clan is an even worse idea.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'll have to download this tomorow.


Uh oh... He's going to think he knows everything about TF2 now!


----------



## SamXX (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds good, I'll give it a shot. Anyone got any in game screens?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 3, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sounds good, I'll give it a shot. Anyone got any in game screens?


All I have are screens of the real game.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hay then i can hng out wit u guyz


----------



## Numner (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yey!
But I do yuse to love me some GG2.
But then it stopped ):


----------



## AndyB (Aug 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you wont


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 3, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sounds good, I'll give it a shot. Anyone got any in game screens?


http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=en&ei=CD93SuCEHKTflQeS18yBCA&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=Gang+Garrison+screenshots&spell=1 

Too lazy to post single ones.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, those are the exact words I was about to type. /highfives


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't he do that prior though?


----------



## Conor (Aug 3, 2009)

Na.
I'll stick to TF2 thank you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 3, 2009)

So I played this game for a while, it was pretty fun, but Pyro and Heavy seemed a bit... overpowered, it's like I couldn't even get near anyone with the heavy or pyro class, no matter what class I chose, unless I chose heavy or pyro that is.
I could understand how pyro and heavy could be avoided in a 3D enviroment, but in a 2D one it's almost impossible, the only thing to do is run the hell away or try to find another way around them.


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Gang Garrison 2? Never played TF2 so i really dont know what ur talking bout


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So I played this game for a while, it was pretty fun, but Pyro and Heavy seemed a bit... overpowered, it's like I couldn't even get near anyone with the heavy or pyro class, no matter what class I chose, unless I chose heavy or pyro that is.
> I could understand how pyro and heavy could be avoided in a 3D enviroment, but in a 2D one it's almost impossible, the only thing to do is run the hell away or try to find another way around them.


Their overpowered in the real game, too.  All heavies have to do is hold down the mouse button, and watch their back for spies.  If the medic has a heavy, then he is even stronger.  The pyro doesn't take much skill too.  All you need to do is run forward while spraying flames everywhere.  The only way to get by a pyro is usually cloak by him as spy, or run by him as scout.  All in all, pyros are annoying bastards.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well even as a scout, can't run by him in a 2D enviroment, in one game there was a pyro and a heavy both guarding the only way past to get to the suitcase thing, and everyone who tried to get past them died while their teammates got our suitcase thing and we couldn't do much . _ .


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the problem with GG2.  2d version of popular 3d games don't work.  Imagine how disastrous a 2D Halo would be.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 4, 2009)

It's sometimes similar the other way round. 3d sonic. Need I say more?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but paper mario rocks.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 4, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're discussing multiplayer games, sir.


----------

